# backflow device on outside faucet



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

a good PLUMBING SUPPLY shop should have the right piece, and also an adapter.

DM


----------



## al's sewer (Apr 7, 2009)

take the old one out and take it with you to the suppliers and see if they can make it work or find something that will work


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

In most cases, the fine thread is to prevent you from attaching a hose without a backflow preventer. You will not normally find this type at Big Box stores. Try a Plumbing Supply store.


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

Be careful. Back flow prevention device installers also carry (or should carry) certifications for BFP testing. The BFP rules in my state require a certified test report, with the results going to the local building department. Can't get a CO without that that certified test report. Who does the test? In my area all of the legit plumbers carry certifications for BFP testing. 

If you install it yourself, and the town requires a test report or annual inspection and test, you'll have to hire someone to come out and test and certify the installation. If the device fails the test, then it will have to be adjusted or replaced.

Last couple BFPs I installed (RPZ air gap type) needed adjustment there on the spot. Luckily I knew what to do, otherwise the tech would have left, and still charged us.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Never heard of what Aggie is talking about for an outside faucet. This testing is required for sprinkler systems. On a faucet, it is called a vacuum breaker. On a sprinkler system, it is called a backflow preventer and is much more complicated.


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

I see the word faucet. For some reason I had irrigation system on the brain. My bad.

Try Arrowhead's website, arrowheadbrass.com, and see if your model is there. They might help you sort it out.


----------



## silicon57 (May 31, 2009)

*Anti-Siphon deveice on the Hose Bibb may be and ABP*

Arrowhead Brass Products
http://www.arrowheadbrass.com/
makes several products, a hose bibb with machine threads to match the Anti-Siphon device with a Hose Thread on the end.

Try part numbers 59ABP (Hose Thread) or 59BFB (machine thread) - it's not specified which end is referred to but I'll bet it's the 59BFP you want.

A repair kit is available, see the spec sheet for the 480 series.
Also try Replacement Part Number 59BFPCHR (also shown as PK1390) price on Arrowhead's web page is $22.02
http://www.arrowheadbrass.com/op_ch...y=&newSearch=true&searchType=2&dimensionName=


----------



## kevcal (Jun 1, 2012)

*fine-thread anti-siphon hose bib adapter FOUND*



claudiaw said:


> Our outside faucet has a _*fine thread*_ backflow device attached (code in our town). Water pours out of the little holes in the top part and no stores sell the fine thread, only the regular thread replacements. The plumber that put it on will only replace the device if I pay the full 120.00 per hour.
> 
> Any ideas where I can buy the fine thread backflow device-it says ABP USA Anti-siphon Pat # 228 with a few letters I can't read.
> 
> ...


What you're describing (anti-siphon vacuum-breaker for 1" fine threads) is what has become very rare, but as of 6/2012 after digging online finding it at Lowes online but unorderable (because I was in CA), going to the store, then talking on phone with 800 # customer service for 1/2 hour, I had success! It turns out (only) THE Lowes in Prescott AZ 86301 has 24 of them! and will ship!! for under $14 ttl, otherwise NONE in CA (or the world??).. very strange. Item #202673 Mdl #PS612 3/4" x 1" 20 fine thread "fitting".


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Aggie67 said:


> Be careful. Back flow prevention device installers also carry (or should carry) certifications for BFP testing. The BFP rules in my state require a certified test report, with the results going to the local building department. Can't get a CO without that that certified test report. Who does the test? In my area all of the legit plumbers carry certifications for BFP testing.
> 
> If you install it yourself, and the town requires a test report or annual inspection and test, you'll have to hire someone to come out and test and certify the installation. If the device fails the test, then it will have to be adjusted or replaced.
> 
> Last couple BFPs I installed (RPZ air gap type) needed adjustment there on the spot. Luckily I knew what to do, otherwise the tech would have left, and still charged us.


Dude, the OP is talking about a vacuum breaker on a hose bibb. You're going to scare the crap out of him/her.


----------

